# IP Adresse mit Javascript auslesen?



## Deemax (7. Juni 2001)

Kann man irgendwie die IP-Adresse einers Besuchers auslesen? Ich schreibe gerade eine Gästebuch und möchte die IP speichern und auf meiner HTML Seite anzeigen.


----------



## darthRAVER (7. Juni 2001)

geht nicht, das kannst du nur mit server-seitigen-scripts wie php oder perl.


----------



## xxenon (9. Juni 2001)

hm...

ich hatte mal ein script um mit js den computernamen auszulesen (geht nur im iex, ns schreibt immer "localhost")

viell gibts da ne ähnliche möglichkeit (würde wahrschl nur im iex gehn)

aber wenn du ein gb schreibst (sagtest leider nicht welche sprache) kannst dus ja mit der auslesen (das geht auf alle fälle)

greetz, xxenon


----------

